# Linksys as wireless bridge with tomato, disconnects frequently



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 19, 2010)

Ive got tomato flashed on my WRT54GS. Its set as a wireless ethernet bridge. The ssid, wireless channel and the wpa key are the same as the main router giving the wireless signal. Im using this so my xbox can get internet so i dont have to pay $70 for an adapter. Problem is it disconnects a fair bit. I have to pull out tthe cable and put it back in so it gets an IP and reconnects. 

Any ideas on a way to fix this before i decide to fork out $70 for the wifi adapter.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 19, 2010)

Well i put dd-wrt on it to try. Still disconnected


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 20, 2010)

in openWRT you could check the logs, i use whiterussian myself, its old but it works really great.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 20, 2010)

mrhuggles said:


> in openWRT you could check the logs, i use whiterussian myself, its old but it works really great.



well i was wondering signal quality too. i downloaded vistumblar. had it on my laptop which sits 2 feet from my router with dd-wrt. signal is 99% strength. i moved my router to the floor away from my 360 and ps3 a bit. signal is strong there too. but it still disconnects occasionally.

Now on the dd-wrt page, when i goto status -> wireless. at the bottom there is wireless packet info. RX(receiving) has no errors. TX(sending) has 19 errors. i cant view what they are unfortunately. ill enable logging and get back to yah

what else is here tho is info on an access point. it has the signal quality of 49%, but the odd thing is the MAC listed is for my laptop, unless the NIC on the main router was made by ASUS. Its a cisco device so that shouldnt be the case.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 20, 2010)

What main router are you using?

It could be that the the signal from the router to the bridge is good, but the signal from the bridge to the router is not.

Might try upping the radio power on the WRT54GS.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 20, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> What main router are you using?
> 
> It could be that the the signal from the router to the bridge is good, but the signal from the bridge to the router is not.
> 
> Might try upping the radio power on the WRT54GS.



Yeah could work.

It's a cisco something or other . I dont have the password from my landlord. But you goto the page and its a cisco logo and white page not like a linksys.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 20, 2010)

changed it from 71 to 80mW. didnt work. can try increasing it more, but not sure how much i should increase it.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 22, 2010)

just an update. found the logs in /var/log. i made a symbolic link to it following a guide, but it doesnt show up in the browser. any event, it didnt log my disconnection and ip address loss just now. so ill prob have to go the wireless adapter route


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 23, 2010)

why dont you try droping the TX power, lower TX power will make less noise, i keep mine at 28mw and i get pretty good range that way... i have gigaware 7dbi antennas so that helps too.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 23, 2010)

just try WDS(Wireless Distribution System) if bridged connection is fail

i use this for my WRT54GL and asus W500G


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 23, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> just try WDS(Wireless Distribution System) if bridged connection is fail
> 
> i use this for my WRT54GL and asus W500G



the issue there is a few weeks back when me and my roommate, he coudlnt connect to the wireless with his usb tlink. and i turned off wds on the main router and that fixed it. so thats not an option.

ill turn down the tx to 28 and let yah know


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 24, 2010)

AWWW!!. it was goin so good. was playin forza and streaming music for over an hour, then bam "you have been disconnected from xbox live" and the music stopped as well. Damn you linksys


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 24, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> the issue there is a few weeks back when me and my roommate, he coudlnt connect to the wireless with his usb tlink. and i turned off wds on the main router and that fixed it. so thats not an option.
> 
> ill turn down the tx to 28 and let yah know



hmm, then it  must have somthing to do with your setting.


btw have you setting the QOS ?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 24, 2010)

There's no QoS on mine, i doubt the landlords either. They aint tech savvy.


----------



## mordant80 (Jun 24, 2010)

Anytime I've had problems with wireless connections disconnecting changing the security type has fixed it.  For example on my current setup, if I use WPA2 I get random disconnects.  Switched to WPA1 and all is well.  I've even had this problem on completely different equipment back in the day.. on my old equipment I had to switch to WEP from WPA1, and there was this one wireless adapter I had that would give me random disconnects if ANY security was enabled.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 24, 2010)

it doesnt happen on my desktop, laptop or PS3 which are all on wireless, just the xbox which is connected through my linksys router to get wireless


----------



## mordant80 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> it doesnt happen on my desktop, laptop or PS3 which are all on wireless, just the xbox which is connected through my linksys router to get wireless



Most my problems have been with one wireless client..  you can disable security temporarily just to see.. but im sure you're going to want security.  you can try lesser security or if that's not an option or it doesnt fix the problem you probably will need a different wireless adapter.  atleast from my experiences


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 24, 2010)

i believe its on wpa with tkip and aes right now. i dont want to goto wep, as thats crackable in minutes by anyone with half a brain


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2010)

Is there a automatic disconnect after a period of inactivity? Try without security temporarily


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 24, 2010)

There shouldn't be. Also when these disconnects happen, im often streaming music from my desktop. so thats hardly inactive. nonetheless ill get the password to the main router and poke around a bit


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2010)

did you try a full reset? btw, who is your internet provider? I'm in search of one lol


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 24, 2010)

Nah didnt see the point to a reset, as i get internet back on the xbox just by unplugging/plugging the cable for it, and it gets an address again. Im using rogers cable, not sure they're in montreal or not. Rogers itself is fine, its just the finnicky wireless setup i got for my xbox.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2010)

No rogers here except for mobile phones  perhaps the tomato firmware is causing problems?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 24, 2010)

n-ster said:


> No rogers here except for mobile phones  perhaps the tomato firmware is causing problems?



on like 4th post or something i said i switched to dd-wrt. no improvement


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2010)

lol I didn't know what it meant xD Perhaps switch your router with this linksys and use the other router as the wireless ethernet bridge?


----------



## isolaligree (Jul 1, 2010)

*Linksys as wireless bridge with tomato disconnects frequently*

Which router do you think I should go for, something from Linksys or D-link at a similar price to Netgear?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 1, 2010)

isolaligree said:


> Which router do you think I should go for, something from Linksys or D-link at a similar price to Netgear?



i personally couldnt tell u. im not familiar with the new models. make a new thread and ask


----------

